# T Shirt Fullfillment W/out store



## kdollar (Jan 13, 2006)

I am curious if anyone knows of a good tshirt priting company that will print your t-shirts and send them to you for you to sell them indivdually...in other words to make a better profit. Without having them send your shirts to the customers and customers buying from an online store u made at the site.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Oct 27, 2005)

Lots of printing companies out there.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I am curious if anyone knows of a good tshirt priting company that will print your t-shirts and send them to you for you to sell them indivdually


That's what all screen printers do by default. You place an order with a screen printer and they print and ship the shirts to you.

Just google screen printing or check your local yellowpages 

A fulfillment company is a company for people that want an "all-in-one" solution so they don't have to handle the ecommerce/webhosting/customer service stuff.



thread title said:


> T Shirt Fullfillment W/out store


Sounds like you're not looking for a t-shirt fulfillment company, just a screen printer.

Rather than list all the screen printers, it would probably be best for you to either search yahoo or Google, or if you prefer working with someone local, check your local yellowpages.


----------



## FTWear (Feb 12, 2006)

Rodney said it all, you're just looking for a straight screen printer. Some have very low or no minimum orders as well so it works out well if you need small runs.


----------



## surf-skate-snow (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey, how about companies that will handle printing, shipping, and customer service, without having to create an online store on their site? I'd like to create my own site, with my own domain name, but outsource fullfillment. Is anyone else doing that?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

There is a new sponser here called pikiware that has software to let you build your own store with your own domain, unlike cafe press or zazzle and they also do fullfillment if you need it. They also offer an online tshirt designer that comes with the store which I think is really cool. since I do my own printing I am thinking of using them for a new site idea I have. You should check them out, there is a link on the left side of the page in the preferred vendors list  maybe they would be able to do what you are looking for.


----------



## surf-skate-snow (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks BobbieLee!!


----------

